# latex vs oil on mdf



## frankcanpaint (Jul 26, 2006)

A high end/Finishing carpenter who i was introduced to( good connection) and who on takes custom projects after lock-up to completion wants me to paint a custom stairwell renovation built with mdf and using the older railing. Looks like top workmanship.
anyhow he wants me to use general paints plastic latex primer on the mdf and is partial to latex as the top coat and he prefers i brush and not spray because he doesn't like the glass-like smooth look that spraying oil will give him. This doesn't sit well with me. Anyone out there used (or prefer) 1.mdf with latex as primer and latex as top coat or 
2.latex as primer and oil as the topcoat or 
3.oil primer and oil topcoat
cheers


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

use a sandable lquer primer/undercoater 1st.
then latex products.

If he is paying for the tools marks... why not!
r


----------



## Da Vinci (Jun 24, 2007)

Do NOT let him talk you into a latex primer on MDF. It will swell and look grainy, even after you sand. Use either cover stain oil based primer or spray white shellac or lacquer primer- sand smooth and then brush finish coats to give him a look. 

If he is a top notch finish carpenter, he will appreciate that you want to make his work look the best it possibly can. Latex primer will ruin his beautiful work.

Bay Area Painting Company


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Da Vinci said:


> Do NOT let him talk you into a latex primer on MDF


Yeah, really....
What is this guy thinking?

Man maybe that specific primer he's had go on OK before
But I wouldn't risk it myself (I would think he was lucky)
Not unless he can say he's done it (more than once) successfully


----------



## Dansbell (Jul 28, 2007)

A latex top coat is fine, but I would without question use a high build oil base primer. Sand lightly between coats. The difference in the finished product will be significant. 

Good Luck


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm a carpenter by trade, not a painter, - - but coating any MDF edges with any kind of latex will swell the fibers big-time and cause you to have to do a lot of extra sanding.


----------



## welovepainting (May 24, 2007)

I really couldnt tell you... for some reason I thought latex bonding primer but I would honestly would take Da Vinci's advice. 

You obviously will need something that is non-yellowing if they are going white again with great adhesion. 

I tell you if I did "have" to go latex per specs it would be gripper primer and devflex top or similar like SW products. 

Otherwise we always, always use an oderless coverstain, with an oil top coat. Even though there are great latex fiish coats such as SW waterborne Pro Classics the same doesnt go for primers. Personally our company spends zilch on latex primers and thousads on oil primers if that gives you a better idea.


----------

